# We Are Back!!!



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't know if anyone remembers us







, but we were one day away from purchasing a 23rs last March and we had a financial set back as my wife lost her job







. But we are back and ready to start things up again







. We just purchased a 2005 27RSDS and we can pick it up hopefully in two weeks. We still have a lot of snow







on the ground here in Rice Lake, Wisconsin, but it shouldn't last too long. I kept in touch with the site, and we kept on camping with our Coleman Bayside, knowing we where going to get the Outback we have been waiting for. I think it was for the better because the 2005 27RSD fit our needs better.







. I have read a lot of the information people have put on the site concerning the camper, but if anyone has anything else to add, please do







Keep up the great job on the site and count me in on any upgrades to the site because this site is better than peanut butter and jelly in the same jar


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations on your new trailer. I'm glad things have worked out for you









Best of luck

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome back! Congrats on the new Outback.







Spring is just around the corner. sunny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bubstam welcome back, congrats on the new outback







. we are glad things have worked out for your family. hopefully your snow will melt when you pick up the rig. take it home pack up, leave town and have some fun. you folks deserve it.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bubstam welcome back, congrats on the new outback







. we are glad things have worked out for your family. hopefully your snow will melt when you pick up the rig. take it home pack up, leave town and have some fun. you folks deserve it.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback! We also fell in love with this model and sold our 2004 26RSDS to get it.

Happy Trails!

Bryon


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! Glad things worked out for you!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bubstam,

It's great







that you were able to go ahead with your plans and get your Outback! Welcome back to the forum and have a great camping year! action

Mark


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, welcome back. Everybody has setbacks in life -- just a blip on the journey! We are in central Minnesota and I have cabin fever, too. We haven't purchased yet (pretty close) but . . .SOON! Congrats on your new camper!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker. Welcome back and congrats on your purchase. action sunny









Thor


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

action Hayder bubstam
Congrats on the Outback. It's nice to see another Wisconsin outbacker. We live down on Castlerock lake. Ken


----------

